# Anyone shooting a Magnum Research BFR?



## Forkhorn

I have been mulling over getting a BFR. Everything I have heard about these pistols is good. Does anyone have first hand experience with them? What caliber (did/would) you choose in this monster? I'm considering the 45/70 if I were to get one, what do ya'll think?


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Forkhorn said:


> I have been mulling over getting a BFR. Everything I have heard about these pistols is good. Does anyone have first hand experience with them? What caliber (did/would) you choose in this monster? I'm considering the 45/70 if I were to get one, what do ya'll think?



Just bought one off a member from this site in .45-70. I am going to order another cylinder for it in .450 marlin as well.

Really cool firearm - looking to do some deer hunting with mine this year..


----------



## HandgunHTR

Warning - This is just my opinion!

If you are going to spend that much on a revolver, then I would suggest saving up a little more and getting a Freedom Arms.  They are head and shoulders above any other revolver out there in just about every important aspect of revolvers.
Now, you can't get a 45-70 FA, but once again in my opinion, if you want to shoot a 45-70 handgun, do it out of a Contender.  The performance loss due to gas loss along with the shorter barrel results in performace similar to a stout 45 LC load in a break-action handgun.

Now if you just have to have it, then go for it.  I will never fault a man for wanting more toys.


----------



## ATLRoach

One other thing I would be worried over would be top strap cutting. Big round like a 45/70 or 450 Marlin will produce some serious gas.


----------



## Dennis67

If you buy a 45/70 get a T/C .I have two they are the best killed deer and bear with one of them. Hands down it would be my choice.


----------



## Forkhorn

Thanks for the input guys (Valued opinions from respected forum members). I think I'm just intrigued by that Big "A" revolver....another case of the "That thing is COOL" factor... I may shift my thoughts back to the T/C, it is definitely more practical.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I will admit, that the BFRs definately have a cool factor rating of 10.  Especially if you load up those 45-70s with some nice bright powder.  A 3 foot long fireball and flames shooting out the side is definately cool.


----------



## 500 S&W

I have the BFR in 444 magnum. I shoot the Hornady LeveRevolutions rounds through it and absolutely love the gun. It's what I took the bear in my Avatar with. 

It will consistantly produce 1"groups @ 100 yards. 

Wonderful gun and it sure is fun to see other "manly" guys @ the range refuse to shoot it when I offer!

Sean


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I've got a T/C Encore pistol, T/C Contender Pistol and BFR - out of the 3 I like the BFR the best. I have numerous barrels for the T/C line and still like my BFR. 

Real "mans" gun like 500 pointed out.

Real Gem of a handgun...


----------



## Jason280

I am not sure what the fascination is with these overbore hand cannons.  Reality is, they offer very little over true magnum loaded handgun rounds.  Furthermore, there really isn't anything they can do over a .454 Casull in a revolver.

In my experience, most folks have a difficult enough time taming normal .44 Mag loads, and anything heavier results in a nasty flinch.  Then, those who can handle factory 240s get real timid when dealing with rectum shrinking 300-355gr hardcast loads.  True heavyweight .44 loads can be downright nasty, and pale in comparison with the Casull.  I can't see the need for anything in a .45-70 or such, but to each his own I guess.

Now, back to the actual subject of BFR's, I think they are very well made guns.  I just picked up one in trade, a .45 Colt that has been to Magnaport.  This gun is absolutely fantastic in every respect.  Action is slick, trigger is clean, and all screws are allen heads instead of flathead.  I wouldn't hesitate buying another, all though I would avoid the rifle cartridges in a revolver...


----------



## Fat Daddy

I picked up one from a fellow Woody about a year ago.
Mine's in 500 S&W mag with a 10 inch bbl.
Whichever one you decide on it will definitely be a party starter.  No gun lover can hold it and/or shoot it without a big silly grin on there face.


----------



## The Terminator

Jason,
I recognize your pistol, it is one that I got from Hawaii, in a trade.  I traded it to a fellow in Mid-Georgia.  When I let it go, it had never been shot.  I traded around, and finally got this BFR in a trade.  For me, it is, finally, the holy grail of handgun hunters.  It has been cut to 6" and Magnaported.  Overall length is 13.5", a mere 1/2 inch longer than a standard 7.5" single action.  It balances and shoots like a dream.  It kicks like a mule, but nothing that is painfull.     Here is a link to a video of me shooting it.   I like it 10X better than the S&W PC 500 that I had, a while back.  Your BFR will shoot super hot and heavy loads.  I hope that you get much enjoyment from it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z_5XUbMJEk&feature=player_embedded

Here is a photo.


----------



## vonnick52

The Terminator said:


> Jason,
> Here is a link to a video of me shooting it.   I like it 10X better than the S&W PC 500 that I had, a while back.  Your BFR will shoot super hot and heavy loads.  I hope that you get much enjoyment from it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z_5XUbMJEk&feature=player_embedded



That thing almost drills you in the face   My .44 mag is enough for me....if I need more, I won't be toting a pistol after them.  I do enjoy seeing and handling the monster handcannons though....haven't had the opportunity to shoot them yet.


----------



## OneSOK

*Get the BFR*

I've had the .45-70 for around six years, forget exactly but I love taking deer with this handgun.  The fun factor far outweighs the S&W .460 I use frequently.  I will admit the S&W with .454 is enough for anything that walks but heck man, get the BFR.  I put the fancy wood stocks on it they sell and the fiber front sight.  It's tapped for scope, used one a while, then put on EOTECH, both added too much weight.  The fiber op front sight is enough.  Shoot it, love it, you won't hurt it and it won't hurt you.  Never use anything less than full loads or factory, it likes a hot round.  The best shot was a coyote from the tractor this spring, sucker literally flew into the air.  With deer it's just like a rifle, hit em good they drop.  Oh yeah, make sure there are no tree limbs right above you in the stand - it does go up.


----------

